# Greetings from Harpordian.com in LA!



## jimmyhammer (Mar 31, 2010)

[/b]Hello VI control freaks! This is such a great forum to be a part of. I made an announcement about my VI, The Harpordian, last week and it got some good attention and sales! I love lurking in the Kontakt programming & scripting forum, very helpful stuff. I hope to be going on this site for a long time to come! Please check out http://www.harpordian.com (www.harpordian.com) and send me your thoughts! BTW, I found this site through Nick Batzdorf & Dan Santucci.


----------

